
The $20M Buenos Aires Bank Heist - weare138
https://www.gq.com/story/the-great-buenos-aires-bank-heist
======
atymic
This is the kind of journalism I love. Long form, wrapped in a gripping
narrative!

Also, props to GQ for the lack of a paywall!

